# 'Battle for the Abyss' edited?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

> The Horus Heresy is a peculiar beast in many ways – not least its longevity. When the series first started, it was thought that there was maybe a trilogy of novels in there, somewhere (‘Horus, yes. That’s the chap who rebelled against the Emperor ten thousand years ago, right?’) It then became a trilogy of trilogies, except two of the books broke out into extra stories, anthologies, audio dramas...
> 
> And then the first books started to hit the New York Times bestseller list. That was when everything changed. This series was huge, and the fans were always going to be ravenous for new content.
> 
> ...


So a fine chap found this afterword written by Laurie Goulding in _Battle of Abyss_ Hardback. Does this mean that they are going over the older novels and fixing them up to date with the most recent background lore? Has anyone read any of the newer hardbacks and noticed a significant change of details? I'm quite curious what kind of changes they have done. 

BftA does get a lot of shit, and I agree with another member on this site when I say that the novel was written long before it should have, a product before its time as it could have learned a lot from the novels like THF, ATS, PB and KNF.


----------



## dmcwarhammer (Sep 24, 2014)

I think this type of thing could be justified in "The Outcast Dead". Part of me hates the argument that "The warp screws stuff up". but another part of me doesn't see the need to go back and fix every continuity error. 

At the end of the day, I would just prefer to enjoy the series the way it was written, despite the flaws.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

dmcwarhammer said:


> I think this type of thing could be justified in "The Outcast Dead". Part of me hates the argument that "The warp screws stuff up". but another part of me doesn't see the need to go back and fix every continuity error.
> 
> At the end of the day, I would just prefer to enjoy the series the way it was written, despite the flaws.


I've tried to make sense of the timeline with all the given information we have. Jump ahead to 2:50-isch. Me personally have no problem with small edits, like making sure where an Marine comes from, what actual rank he has or discovery order for one thing.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good god no. We dont need yet another way for BL to fleece money from people. 
Hey, buy our paperback books and then in a few years, be the revised edition in a more expensive hardback form.


----------



## dmcwarhammer (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice video, Forkmaster, and well researched.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

dmcwarhammer said:


> Nice video, Forkmaster, and well researched.


Thank you very much! ) It has it's flaws in the execution mostly because when I recorded it, it was the hottest summers in a long time and I was sweating like a pig. Hehe. I could have edited a tiny better as well, but anyhow.


----------

